# Song or album for pulling into hunting camp?



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you guys have a song you play that you play when pulling into camp? 

Back in 2001 the song that played was "Dr. Feelgood" by Motley Crue.  It is now a tradition to play when I first pull into elk camp...

When I hear that song on the radio I tend to day dream and think of all the fun times and great friends that enjoy chasing deer and elk with me.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Every time we go into the mountains, we listen to good old Alabama.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

It doesn't seem to matter what's playing when I pull in. I somehow still get Taylor Swift or Kelly Clarkson stuck in my head for a whole week.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

If I Die Young - The Band Perry

If you are in the woods and hear someone bumping it with the windows down singing horribly, that probably is me.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

On the road again....Willie Nelson.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DA TURDY POINT BUCK by Bananas At Large or second week of deer camp by DA YOOPERS


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Brad Paisley's album "Time Well Wasted."


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I also really like Mossy Oak by Tracy Byrd

and Rhett Akins & Dallas Davidson - Openin' Day


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Da Yoopers.... Second Week of Deer Camp.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it what ever song plays at the time. a couple years ago every time we played 



 we would see a deers. so we played this song over and over and we keeped talking about my dad is helping us.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"The Rodeo Song" by Gary Lee and Showdown.


-DallanC


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

"Big bulls...Big bucks...Mountain roads and pickup trucks. Huntin' all day just to catch a glimpse of.....Big bulls, big bucks....! ha ha ha ha!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Fred Bear by Ted Nugent.



When I go fishing, I usually like rock or alternative. When hunting, I can never guess what my mind will want to sing. It can range from country to rock to classical music. One year I had a church hymn stuck in my head the entire time I was on the mountain. Surprisingly enough, it was a pleasant experience and not the least bit frustrating.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Fred Bear is always a go to in our camp.

I have a few "lucky" songs that range from Waylon Jennings and Merl Haggard to Alice n Chains. Kinda depends on the mood and the place.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I'm game for anything playing as long as you don't pull in to camp at 1am blasting AC/DC's "You shook me all night long". We had some yahoos do that a few years back while everyone else was trying to get some rest prior to the archery opener. Jackasses one and all.

I love AC/DC too!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wasatch said:


> "Big bulls...Big bucks...Mountain roads and pickup trucks. Huntin' all day just to catch a glimpse of.....Big bulls, big bucks....! ha ha ha ha!


i wish i could get big bulls big bucks.

come guys start putting some youtube with the songs so all can hear them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I seem to always have a Chris Ledoux song playing.


----------



## bullelk7 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know what it is but anything by George Strait sounds even better on a dirt road.


----------



## wes28 (Jan 10, 2014)

Call of the wild by chris ledoux


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Zlad's Electronic Supersonic:


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Chris ledoux seems to always be in when I'm in the mountains.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Tom Petty. I won't back down, or Learning to Fly.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Days of the New or Tantric


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hank williams jr.


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

George Strait- Any song.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Any road trip is met with the Eagles, but the for pulling into camp, I'd give Toby Keith a listening to. Depends if it is solo or meeting old friends.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:music:Born to be wild-or Magic carpet ride-Steppenwolfe.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> come guys start putting some youtube with the songs so all can hear them.


If i posted a link to The Rodeo Song I'd probably get banned... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> If i posted a link to The Rodeo Song I'd probably get banned... :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


Ha ha ha I'll just give you a three day timeout Dallan :mrgreen:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Another one bites the dust- Queen


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

alan jackson "drive"


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Call of the wild by Chris Ledoux, George Strait next.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Shania twain then a little bit of 4 Pac shakur


----------



## pocone (Sep 29, 2009)

Marvin Gaye--Let's get it on
To attract and bring in the bulls.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Peace and quiet by the wind in the trees.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Finnegan said:


> Peace and quiet by the wind in the trees.


Music off. Window down.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Fred bear MR. Ted.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Used to be this one. Anymore i like it quiet.
https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=drinking+dark+whiskey&ei=UTF-8&fr=chrf-yff32


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

For me it's anything other than Barbara Streisand. Without fail my dad would play her tapes/cd's almost every trip just to get us riled up.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

One of my absolute favorite songs, used to listen to it all the time growing up






And here is another one written about our family and sung by the great Hank Williams...(we're of the Fontenot family for any of you Cajuns out here in Mountain Land)


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If I Die Young - The Band Perry
> 
> If you are in the woods and hear someone bumping it with the windows down singing horribly, that probably is me.


You admit that?


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

When I was 16 and first started hunting deer my older brother was always playing "jethro Tull's Aqualung" on his cassett deck in his truck.

So, for some reason I love to play that when I am at the old deer camp ( I still go there) just because of the memories it stirs up


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

WillowCreekMan said:


> When I was 16 and first started hunting deer my older brother was always playing "jethro Tull's Aqualung" on his cassett deck in his truck.
> 
> So, for some reason I love to play that when I am at the old deer camp ( I still go there) just because of the memories it stirs up


What the heck is a cassette deck...is that some newfangled contraption trying to take over my 8 Track tapes ????


----------



## WillowCreekMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Yep, The thing was awsome!! you could fast forward and rewind to any song you wanted.

You could even flip the dang thing over and have even more songs!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willowcreekman said:


> yep, the thing was awsome!! You could fast forward and rewind to any song you wanted.
> 
> You could even flip the dang thing over and have even more songs!!


heretic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copperton Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

I am sure most if not all of you have never heard this...But Ryan Bingham in the mountains cant be beat!






I also have been listening to a lot of Chris Stapleton. Fantastic mountain driving music.






Let me know what you think of either of them!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

blackdog said:


> You admit that?


Yes,

It is what it is.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I usually try to have some Waylon going. HOWEVER, when on the roads on the mtn(yes we have been known to road hunt some, saves on camo, only need a camo hat), on the way back to camp from a hike, or if we can get one of the younger guys in the cherokee to tell us about their "love lives"(yeah I am old, and yes in our camp we talk about guy stuff) while we ride around and have a ****tail(OH NO, DRINKING AND DRIVING ON A DIRT ROAD 30 miles from down??) the older driver will rev up either Neil Diamond, or if the stories are flowing real good, ABBA. So try that, try getting dancing queen out of your head the rest of the hunt. Its become the running joke, about 2-3 weeks out I start getting messages with ABBA songs attatched.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm stuck in the 70's with more than a few 60's tunes thrown in for good measure. But for some reason, and it's always been this way, the radio/cd player/8 track player, tape player has been turned off and my mind is filled with the coming hunt and the songs of the mountains when heading to camp. I know, I know, an old fuddy-duddy! :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank the lord no-one here said the PONPONPON song.






-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Don Williams --- Boulder

Hal Katchum --- San Jaun

Brian Adams ---- Henry's

Martia McBride ---- Manti

Carrie Underwood --- Bookcliffs

Sammy Hager ---- Paunsy

XM raido for the travels from one to another....

On our way to fish Electric Lake right now..:!:..


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sammy Hagar!!:drum:


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

mel McDaniel mixed with some david alan coe and a splash of weylon willie and hank jr. laid up here in a country state of mind by hank jr is definitely the go to though


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

In 2011 I drew the manti archery elk tag, that same time Kenny Chesney "boys of fall" was released. I'm not a Kenny fan but every time that song comes on in the fall, I remember every step I took of that hunt.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait that was 2010, time does fly by.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Classic country or John Denver. Makes me happy just thinking about it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I Love This Bar by Toby Keith.


----------

